

Show HN: Twitch Plays Tinder - xasos
https://github.com/xasos/twitch-plays-tinder

======
minimaxir
FYI, this is completely against the Twitch ToS (for non-gaming content) if it
was actually implemented.

~~~
xasos
Yeah, was kinda just a hack to see the power of Tinder data

